# What's your favorite fantasy?



## Imaginative dreamer (Aug 4, 2011)

^_^


----------



## artandis (Jun 5, 2011)

Being telekinetic!!!! Man I could sit for hours and day dream about all the things I would do if I had that super power.


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

Being Han Solo.
He's a god among men.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Wishing I was a Saiyan:bah


----------



## wootmehver (Oct 18, 2007)

I have to go with superpowers--- telekinesis, invisibility, ability to fly, invulnerability, super-genius intelligence, eternal youth, super handsomeness and sexiness, super strength, just for starters.

I need at least enough power to keep the government from whisking me away to Area 51.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

Imaginative dreamer--- I mean being an NBA player


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Final Fantasy


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Being a famous singer


----------



## Imaginative dreamer (Aug 4, 2011)

Awww, all lovely fantasy's you guys!! ^_^


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Back on stage, dancing.  That was the last thing anxiety stole away, but as a result I think it'll be the first thing I get back.


----------



## Imaginative dreamer (Aug 4, 2011)

Good for you seafolly! I wish you all the best on your dancing journey! ^_^


----------



## Nathan Talli (Dec 13, 2010)

Fly, shrink, travel through space and under the ocean, invisible, yadda herp derp


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Going to a total different planet in another universe or getting the chance to walk the moon. :yay


----------



## ernest12 (Feb 21, 2009)

Time travel.


----------



## Lanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Me, walking through a small Tibetan mountain village. The houses are all small and made of cobblestone, the people don't have much. But they seem to be happy. Further up the hill is a Monastery. I always walk towards it, and when I get there, there are two monks. One working the fields and the other is talking to some people who seem to need his help.

It's not much, but it always brings a smile to my face. I never went inside the monastery strangely. Maybe I just shouldn't spoil it's mystery.


----------



## Love Minus Zero (Mar 23, 2011)

laura024 said:


> Being a famous singer


Hey, me too!
except I'm tone-deaf so it really is a fantasy.


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

To be with my Sunshine and hold her forever... :love


----------



## max87 (Aug 7, 2010)

In my case, my fantasy was becoming a writer and winning the Nobel... sad isn't it? 
:roll


----------



## rednet (Apr 14, 2011)

Hugging (and being hugged by) someone who loves me.


----------



## DreamyDove (Dec 8, 2009)

awwww


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

My fantasy has always been to live in the tropics, where it is sunny almost all the time. I want my own private island, with white powder sand and clear blue water. I want to build a house on this island, and I want to have a farm as well with two animals each of every animal that humans eat for food. I want all these animals to be born around the same time, and grow up together and get along together on the farm. I also want a runway on this island because I have always wanted to be a pilot. I want my own private plane. And I want a nice sail boat as well. And lastly, I want to conquer my SA and share my island with a wife.


----------



## BostonB (Oct 12, 2008)

My fantasies are unrealistic and dont belong in the positive thinking category.

I'd like to see about two thirds of the world population disappear. I'd really like to live in a world without religion. Without religion we'd have less war and a lot less intolerance. I'd also like my species to start acting more responsibly.

Basically, less people and no religion. It would really make the world a lot more liveable.

More realistically I just want to get out of the U.S., run a small business and maybe adopt a kid. I dont care about marriage and it seems kind of meaningless. At the same time I would really like to be with the same person forever.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

ernest12 said:


> Time travel.


That's also mine :yes


----------



## whiteXcloud (Sep 25, 2010)

rednet said:


> Hugging (and being hugged by) someone who loves me.


:ditto and owning an invisablity cloak.


----------



## Scarlet Tanager (Jun 17, 2011)

cuddling with a guy who loves me. but there probably isn't a guy out there does (or would), anyway.....


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

SadgirlgoneMADXX said:


> cuddling with a guy who loves me. but there probably isn't a guy out there who does (or would), anyway.....


:squeeze
Don't say that


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Working as a doctor in a prison, falling in love with a convict named Michael, and have him fall in love with me. And then when he asks me to leave the door open to the infirmary I would because he needs to break his innocent brother out of jail! And then a bunch of stuff would happen but eventually we'd make out on a train and sort of live happily ever after until he died from electrocution  but hey I would have his kid and name him after his dad, so in the end it would be okay 

Also, flips. I'd really like to learn how to do awesome flips.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Being a completely different person.


----------



## Alchemist (Mar 26, 2011)

Lately I´m thinking about taking my work at the next level and that would allow me to travel all over world. It´s not impossible, but I´m still not sure how to do it. I think about travels a lot.


----------



## CaffeineAddict (Aug 6, 2011)

Living a similar life to the character "Hank Moody" from the show "Californication", minus the kid!


----------



## Veritastar (Aug 16, 2011)

Being a super heroine. That one just keeps coming back. I might even make it into a story.


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror (Aug 15, 2011)

*Being an adventurer and seeing my share of the world, peoples, and events.*


----------



## Cole87 (Aug 15, 2011)

So many....... being able to fly, to any part of the world and seeing so many places. I love to be able to do that and travel all the time.


----------

